# Oop! That’s my tip box.



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

I use an unmarked tray as my tip box. It rests atop the center console/armrest.

As I was driving towards my first pick up today, I inadvertently elbowed and dropped the tray onto the rear floor. As soon as the first pax gets in the car, he saw the tray on the floor. He asked: “What is this?” I replied: “Oops! That’s my tip box. It dropped.” Caught his attention. Got $5 tip.

Guess where the tip box sits now after every trip?


----------

